# Wing Chun Competition



## dannyh (May 15, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I'm a boxer who has been studying Wing Chun intensely and independently for a while now.  I'm wondering if anyone has an idea as to how I can test my Wing Chun abilities in competition. What's the best way to break into tournaments?  What qualifications do I need to enter these tournaments?  Where can I find tournaments?  I'm not looking to get into MMA.

Cheers!


----------



## Yondanchris (May 15, 2011)

welcome to MT


----------



## mook jong man (May 15, 2011)

dannyh said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm a boxer who has been studying Wing Chun intensely and independently for a while now.  I'm wondering if anyone has an idea as to how I can test my Wing Chun abilities in competition. What's the best way to break into tournaments?  What qualifications do I need to enter these tournaments?  Where can I find tournaments?  I'm not looking to get into MMA.
> 
> Cheers!



You want some competition , walk into your local pub on a Friday night and start insulting people.
Because that's about the only place you will be able to use it properly , bare fisted and with shoes on.


----------



## OKenpo942 (May 16, 2011)

Welcome to MT, dannyh.


----------



## WC_lun (May 16, 2011)

Wing Chun isn't exactly a tournament art, thoug it can be modified for that purpose.  There are many tournaments around the country, both open and kung fu.  You just gotta look for them.  Call local schools that advertise by showing off thier trophies.  There aren't a lot of requireents to enter tournaments.  In Chinese tournaments you will compete according to your time training.  In karate and open tournaments, you generally compete against people of your own rank, which can get a bit confusing if you are multiple discipline.


----------



## dannyh (May 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone.  I understand that Wing Chun isn't a sport, but I'm going to look into kung fu tournaments as a way to test my abilities.


----------



## WC_lun (May 16, 2011)

My next bit of advise would be stick to continious matches and not point fighting.  WC shones when it comes to controling your opponent as apposed to tagging him.


----------



## C Denny Run* (May 18, 2011)

You don't necessarily have to compete with other Kung Fu practitioners. If you're just looking to test your skills against another skilled opponent, then google your local fight clubs. They are everywhere, usually have good rule-sets, and they will pair you with the right person.

Wish you luck, and welcome!

-Denny


----------

